# Manchester Aftermath...



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

not get the BBC morning programme ...switched to channel 3...desperate to hear if parents who could not find their children in the aftermath of yesterdays attack had been reunited....found Piers Morgan so sickeningly intrusive...insensitive...wringing every ounce of agony from those he interviewed...parents trying to cope with the news their children are not coming home...life changing events...wanting privacy...unable to cope with public scrutiny in the present...wanting to avoid the attention....many of them unable to believe/accept the reality (who could blame them)...asking how they felt...why did they think it had happened...since yesterdays bombing...learned scholars...terrorism experts...Muslim & multi-faith leaders...the police...counter terrorism experts...whole communities...asking the same question...none of whom could give the answer... (the one we're all asking)...how does this man justify his intrusion...his zealous questioning...wanting/trying to elicit every last appalling...excruciating/painful detail of how our children/young people had their brief lives ended...of course...all in the name of journalism...let them tell us when/if they are ready...now...support is needed...there is a fund raising page to support the victims & their families...The Manchester Evening News has started a campaign...you can donate at MEN’s Just Giving page...just a thought .


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> let them tell us when/if they are ready


I totally agree. I have switched off the TV. It's a big and dreadful event, but having 24 hour coverage means they are scrabbling or every drop of information to fill the time. These people are in shock - goodness, even I'm still in shock and tears came whilst reading this mornings paper about the tragedy and the bravery and compassion in the immediate aftermath. 

Surely this is just what the cowards want, to fill the airwaves with grief and horror. You can respect a situation without glorifying it.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I totally agree. I have switched off the TV. It's a big and dreadful event, but having 24 hour coverage means they are scrabbling or every drop of information to fill the time. These people are in shock - goodness, even I'm still in shock and tears came whilst reading this mornings paper about the tragedy and the bravery and compassion in the immediate aftermath.
> 
> Surely this is just what the cowards want, to fill the airwaves with grief and horror. You can respect a situation without glorifying it.


Agree absolutely Alan...stirring up division & hatred...sickening to watch...hit close to home for all of us...many parents watching their children this morning...thankful they at least are home & safe...support is needed...at times like this who worries about money?...however unpleasant  it may sound*...it is vital at times like this*...it does help...not in obvious ways...behind the scenes...parents who have families to support...those who need help with transport...visits to the sick & injured...charity is very much an individual matter...however...in this instance it is one way we can directly help/support those families/victims who need financial assistance


----------



## mikeyB (May 24, 2017)

You're right, Bubbsie. The intrusiveness of Piers Morgan was despicable. And although the folk of Manchester will say they look after their own, there's no reason why we shouldn't give them a helping hand. In fact, it's imperative to show that we care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 24, 2017)

Piers Morgan is a disgrace and I can't watch anything he is on.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Piers Morgan is a disgrace and I can't watch anything he is on.


And as for Katie Hopkins, I hope they lock her up, utterly despicable, rancid woman 

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...nvestigate-katie-hopkins-final-solution-tweet


----------



## New-journey (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Agree absolutely Alan...stirring up division & hatred...sickening to watch...hit close to home for all of us...many parents watching their children this morning...thankful they at least are home & safe...support is needed...at times like this who worries about money?...however unpleasant  it may sound*...it is vital at times like this*...it does help...not in obvious ways...behind the scenes...parents who have families to support...those who need help with transport...visits to the sick & injured...charity is very much an individual matter...however...in this instance it is one way we can directly help/support those families/victims who need financial assistance


Thanks Bubbsie, agree with all you say and good to be able to help financially, funds are needed for sure. I know of victim's families, those injured from other attacks who had journalists lie to get their story, pretend they were best friends in order to speak to their family, using any means to get a story. It can bring PTSD on as they are exploited and then abandoned when the story goes, appalling. we must allow them them the dignity to grieve privately, the support they need and the funds to cope in these dark days.


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2017)

Sadly the public's desire for information and involvement drags out every ambulance and police car chaser who sacrifice their ethics in pursuit of a 'good' story. It becomes like a macabre voyerism.

Katie Hopkins has no moral barometer unfortunately and will spew forth any amount of extremist sewage as long as it pays her mortgage and keeps the horses housed nicely!

(I know it's wicked but I had to laugh yesterday when an outraged online commentator called her Unity Mitford and told her to go and drop a toaster in her bath!)


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Piers Morgan is a disgrace and I can't watch anything he is on.


Odious man Lucy...no presence...no tact...likely better with the written word...however...would avoid anything he is involved in like the plague.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, agree with all you say and good to be able to help financially, funds are needed for sure. I know of victim's families, those injured from other attacks who had journalists lie to get their story, pretend they were best friends in order to speak to their family, using any means to get a story. It can bring PTSD on as they are exploited and then abandoned when the story goes, appalling. we must allow them them the dignity to grieve privately, the support they need and the funds to cope in these dark days.


Very succinctly put Jo...absolutely spot on...it is a private matter...not a public spectacle...in time those directly affected may want/need to share their grief...it has to be a decision for them...in the meantime we can demonstrate our support in many ways without intruding.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Sadly the public's desire for information and involvement drags out every ambulance and police car chaser who sacrifice their ethics in pursuit of a 'good' story. It becomes like a macabre voyerism.
> 
> Katie Hopkins has no moral barometer unfortunately and will spew forth any amount of extremist sewage as long as it pays her mortgage and keeps the horses housed nicely!
> 
> (I know it's wicked but I had to laugh yesterday when an outraged online commentator called her Unity Mitford and told her to go and drop a toaster in her bath!)


Blimey Amigo...must have missed that...sounds so awful...but...may have found myself nodding to that proposition (metaphorically speaking of course)..


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> And as for Katie Hopkins, I hope they lock her up, utterly despicable, rancid woman
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...nvestigate-katie-hopkins-final-solution-tweet


Agree with you Alan...but...can't even bear to read anything she has written...or published nowadays...rancid indeed...so appropriate!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Agree with you Alan...but...can't even bear to read anything she has written...or published nowadays...rancid indeed...so appropriate!




Agree, another toxic person who needs to be consigned to room 101.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Agree, another toxic person who needs to be consigned to room 101.


Hadn't thought of that Lucy...great idea...just back from a glorious walk with Harry...good to get out in the sunshine...beautiful day..thought of all those  that couldn't exercise that choice today/tomorrow...also thought we should have a little whip round for Piers...a  one way ticket to Mars perhaps?


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> little whip round for Piers...a one way ticket to Mars perhaps


In an open top bus, preferably...


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> In an open top bus, preferably...


With or without a space suit Alan?.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> With or without a space suit Alan?.


What do you think?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> What do you think?


Would be wrong to withhold the space suit Alan...I would restrict the rocket fuel instead...just to be absolutely certain it is indeed a one way trip


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2017)

Others may disagree and I absolutely understand people wanting to show a visible expression of their support but when I see the thousands and thousands of flowers and bouquets being brought, I can't help but think a donation would be so much more useful. A central meeting point with remembrance books to enter their feelings and commiserations and maybe even to light candles but these flowers just die and cost to be cleared away. Sorry if that offends anyone.


----------



## mikeyB (May 24, 2017)

I agree, Amigo. In France they're much more inclined towards candles, but a remembrance book would be better.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Others may disagree and I absolutely understand people wanting to show a visible expression of their support but when I see the thousands and thousands of flowers and bouquets being brought, I can't help but think a donation would be so much more useful. A central meeting point with remembrance books to enter their feelings and commiserations and maybe even to light candles but these flowers just die and cost to be cleared away. Sorry if that offeIts nds anyone.



Its an instant reaction Amigo...a public demonstration of support...many feel the need to place a symbol of support...if they had time to think...possibly a donation would be more practical...but...in tense...anxious times practicality is not the first thing that springs to mind...I've no doubt a central meeting point & a remembrance book will be organised in time...it was needed.


----------



## Carolg (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hadn't thought of that Lucy...great idea...just back from a glorious walk with Harry...good to get out in the sunshine...beautiful day..thought of all those  that couldn't exercise that choice today/tomorrow...also thought we should have a little whip round for Piers...a  one way ticket to Mars perhaps?


I will offer to give him the boot to start off his journey. Even when he is looking sympathetic it just seems fake


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Piers Morgan is a disgrace and I can't watch anything he is on.


Oh yeah, he's so slimy. Gives me the creeps.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Oh yeah, he's so slimy. Gives me the creeps.


Absolutely Bloden...looks over eager...just waiting to pounce...thought much of what he said was pretty inflammatory to be honest...wonder how much longer he will last there!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 24, 2017)

Carolg said:


> I will offer to give him the boot to start off his journey. Even when he is looking sympathetic it just seems fake


He is such a predator Carol...particularly with those who he thinks are not on the same level as him intellectually...fool...saw him get a real 'kicking' from the Coronation Street actresses he was interviewing yesterday...he squirmed so much...had no sympathy for him whatsoever.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 24, 2017)

Morgan has long been known as base level, he's a male Katie Hopkins.( actually Katie Hopkins is a male Katie Hopkins).

My son fell at Basra in Jan 07, I learned about reporters antics then. One paper offered me a fee to put my name to an article, the answer I gave ensured they never called me again.
All you want is to be left alone.

The media in this country is awful.


----------



## New-journey (May 24, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Morgan has long been known as base level, he's a male Katie Hopkins.( actually Katie Hopkins is a male Katie Hopkins).
> 
> My son fell at Basra in Jan 07, I learned about reporters antics then. One paper offered me a fee to put my name to an article, the answer I gave ensured they never called me again.
> All you want is to be left alone.
> ...


So sorry to hear of your son, you must have been through so much. That is such dreadful  behaviour of the media and think they have got worse since then. I hope you and your family did get the space to grieve with dignity and support.


----------



## New-journey (May 24, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> He is such a predator Carol...particularly with those who he thinks are not on the same level as him intellectually...fool...saw him get a real 'kicking' from the Coronation Street actresses he was interviewing yesterday...he squirmed so much...had no sympathy for him whatsoever.


Yes, I saw that and thought he was worse than normal, the actresses really challenged him, put him in his place, enjoyed him squirming. Surely he will be sacked soon.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 24, 2017)

I could go on and on, let's just say SOME media are only interested in their own ends,and nothing will alter that.

Next time you see someone who is extremely stressed breaking down on your HD flat screen plasma, ask yourself why the production team thought it would attract viewers ?

Bill.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your son, Bill  Apparently, the Sun is getting banned from Manchester, as it was in Liverpool because of Hillsborough:

https://www.thecanary.co/2017/05/24...un-appalling-response-concert-bombing-tweets/


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Morgan has long been known as base level, he's a male Katie Hopkins.( actually Katie Hopkins is a male Katie Hopkins).
> 
> My son fell at Basra in Jan 07, I learned about reporters antics then. One paper offered me a fee to put my name to an article, the answer I gave ensured they never called me again.
> All you want is to be left alone.
> ...





Bill Stewardson said:


> I could go on and on, let's just say SOME media are only interested in their own ends,and nothing will alter that.
> 
> Next time you see someone who is extremely stressed breaking down on your HD flat screen plasma, ask yourself why the production team thought it would attract viewers ?
> 
> Bill.


Shocking to hear how you were treated after the loss of your son Bill....having witnessed press intrusion with some very close family friends first hand... I am not surprised...as you say the practice still continues...like you I fear it won't change...as for Piers Morgan & Katie Hopkins...self serving egotists...hoping both of them have 'shot themselves in the foot'...and will be assigned to obscurity where they belong.


----------



## Carolg (May 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear Bill how you were treated at a time when you should have been supported. And sorry for your loss


----------



## Bloden (May 25, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your brave son, Bill.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 25, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear about your son and how you were treated @Bill Stewardson x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 25, 2017)

Just think about Kelvin McKenzie,, it is shocking how these "individuals" find themselves in such highly paid positions. Not only that, they have a long record of appalling behaviour before they finally hang themselves.
It is a sad comment on the UK population that the garbage they peddle is so popular, just why is that ?
24 news channels do not work and are not necessary.
Think on this, a photo of a bloke eating a bacon butty decided the last election, which just about says it all.
Below is a link to an article I wrote in The Guardian back in 07.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2007/jan/20/iraq.military?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other

Bill.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Just think about Kelvin McKenzie,, it is shocking how these "individuals" find themselves in such highly paid positions. Not only that, they have a long record of appalling behaviour before they finally hang themselves.
> It is a sad comment on the UK population that the garbage they peddle is so popular, just why is that ?
> 24 news channels do not work and are not necessary.
> Think on this, a photo of a bloke eating a bacon butty decided the last election, which just about says it all.
> ...


Read the article Bill...in fact read it twice...very powerful...reflective...moving description of your loss....a 'startlingly' honest direct opinion...moving...could not disagree with any of what you said.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 25, 2017)

Thankyou Bubbsie  much appreciated.

All those people who have lost someone at Manchester  will now be going through the "Goldfish bowl" stage. They can see clearly out, and looking in at them are cameras, flashbulbs, people with pads and pencils,, all to attract viewers or sell copies of gutter comics, it disgusts me deeply.

If you stick my name in Google or YouTube there's other relevant stuff, Ive sort of left all that behind now, just try to endure all this mess and see what tomorrow brings.

Bill.


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Just think about Kelvin McKenzie,, it is shocking how these "individuals" find themselves in such highly paid positions. Not only that, they have a long record of appalling behaviour before they finally hang themselves.
> It is a sad comment on the UK population that the garbage they peddle is so popular, just why is that ?
> 24 news channels do not work and are not necessary.
> Think on this, a photo of a bloke eating a bacon butty decided the last election, which just about says it all.
> ...


A very thoughtful article, Bill. Rereading it makes me think I read it at the time. A fine tribute to Kingsman Al. Should be read by all journalists to remind them of the effects of their actions on families who remain after tragedies.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Thankyou Bubbsie  much appreciated.
> 
> All those people who have lost someone at Manchester  will now be going through the "Goldfish bowl" stage. They can see clearly out, and looking in at them are cameras, flashbulbs, people with pads and pencils,, all to attract viewers or sell copies of gutter comics, it disgusts me deeply.
> 
> ...


I have close some friends who lost their 15 year old sister in a fire many many years ago Bill...15 youngsters...mainly teenagers...killed when attending a birthday party at a private house in London...arson...the  press invasion was staggering...what followed...the enquiry...public demonstrations...the inquest...broke their father...we visited...to offer support...even whilst we were...the door was continually knocked...reporters...when told the family had nothing to say...their responses were staggering...their sense of entitlement alarming...soul destroying.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 25, 2017)

There should be a law against the harassment of the bereaved from press harassment and intrusion, it's a disgrace


----------



## New-journey (May 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> And as for Katie Hopkins, I hope they lock her up, utterly despicable, rancid woman
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...nvestigate-katie-hopkins-final-solution-tweet


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ution-daily-mail-muslims-racism-a7756776.html
Katie Hopkins sacked from LBC after her dreadful tweet.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 26, 2017)

Karma (that's a word she'll hate lol!)


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 26, 2017)

Now she can write the book, edit a celebrity mag, front a day time show.

Basicly she will manipulate the media circus and stack the cash high.

Bill.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2017)

New-journey said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ution-daily-mail-muslims-racism-a7756776.html
> Katie Hopkins sacked from LBC after her dreadful tweet.


Ooh Jo...I'm devastated for her...now...all she needs is a one way ticket to Mars...then she can join her 'friend' the odious Piers Morgan...hopefully it's his turn next.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Now she can write the book, edit a celebrity mag, front a day time show.
> 
> Basicly she will manipulate the media circus and stack the cash high.
> 
> Bill.


Bill...hoping she's gone too far this time...made herself untouchable...sadly...even if she has there'll be another along soon...need stronger media control...tired of hearing about censorship...in instances such as this...they need it...and so do we.


----------



## Amigo (May 26, 2017)

How bad do you have to get to be refused membership to UKIP. Even they don't want her brand of racial hatred!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 26, 2017)

Hopefully she'll bugger off to Trumpville


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> How bad do you have to get to be refused membership to UKIP. Even they don't want her brand of racial hatred!


Wasn't aware of that Amigo...that is low...my mum would have said 'lower than a snakes belly'...which pretty much sums up Katy Hopkins


----------



## Amigo (May 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hopefully she'll bugger off to Trumpville



Be more Amityville if those two got together Lucy!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hopefully she'll bugger off to Trumpville


Good thinking Lucy...disappointed I didn't think of that myself.


----------



## Amigo (May 26, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Wasn't aware of that Amigo...that is low...my mum would have said 'lower than a snakes belly'...which pretty much sums up Katy Hopkins



I say 'lower than a daschund's balls' but yours is more refined!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I say 'lower than a daschund's balls' but yours is more refined!


Possibly...but yours is certainly more descriptive...a first for me...refined Amigo...I'll take that...thank you...one of my mums sayings...one of the more politer ones...couldn't publish the others...be run off the forum if I did.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 26, 2017)

Great sayings @Bubbsie and @Amigo, duly recorded for future reference


----------



## Amigo (May 26, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Possibly...but yours is certainly more descriptive...a first for me...refined Amigo...I'll take that...thank you...one of my mums sayings...one of the more politer ones...couldn't publish the others...be run off the forum if I did.



I think my mum would have sorted Katie Hopkins...she had this kind old lady thing going on that belies her ability to cut like razor wire when cruel people deserve it. Mum once got an obscene call from a woman and the conversation was so funny I nearly fell off the sofa. I could write a book about my mum!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 26, 2017)

Just book her on United Airlines.

Bill.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Just book her on United Airlines.
> 
> Bill.


In the cargo hold Bill?


----------



## Carolg (May 26, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh Jo...I'm devastated for her...now...all she needs is a one way ticket to Mars...then she can join her 'friend' the odious Piers Morgan...hopefully it's his turn next.


Don't know if it was his turn to be off breakfast show, or if it's been a tactical STV plot to put a wee distance from him and his awful behaviour?


----------



## Carolg (May 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I say 'lower than a daschund's balls' but yours is more refined!


Oh amigo....you are awful te he


----------



## Carolg (May 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I think my mum would have sorted Katie Hopkins...she had this kind old lady thing going on that belies her ability to cut like razor wire when cruel people deserve it. Mum once got an obscene call from a woman and the conversation was so funny I nearly fell off the sofa. I could write a book about my mum!


Funny, my mum could quell with a look, and could be a mistress of sharp repartee


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 26, 2017)

Actually, be more suitable if she was over booked, then the thick bully staff could drag her down the aisle.

Bill.


----------

